# Dehydrated chopped onions



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Ten pounds of chopped onions makes two quarts and one pint of dried onions. Might do another ten pounds so can give some away for gifts.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks good Echos! 

Tell me, did they stink up the house while they were dehydrating?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I do them inside my front porch enclosed entry. So nope. Lol. They would if I wold have done them inside.


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

How do you dehydrate them? I'm swimming in onions and that might be a plan.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I chop into about 1/4 inch pieces and then I place them in my dehydrator. I believe you could do them in a low oven hut not sure of temp or time.. research online for actual. I have sheets that I can place on my drawers in my dehydrator so they don't fall thru the screens. Then just dry until finished.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Such a great way to store them! Bet you're glad to have that chore out of the way.  Nicely done!!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

So good to know! I have a bunch growing in my garden, a dehydrator and some empty jars I will now be filling with wonderful onions!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I sliced mine, and--yes-they do smell in the house!!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

ceresone said:


> I sliced mine, and--yes-they do smell in the house!!


So do you break them up when you use them or cook as is? That would be easier for sure.


----------



## mtnchild (Jul 3, 2016)

Echoesechos said:


> So do you break them up when you use them or cook as is? That would be easier for sure.


Hi, I use a non electric food chopper so I have small pieces in about 1 minutes per onion. Peel them, cut in quarters, put on grid of chopper and gently slam the lid closed - instant chopped onions. Add small screen to each dehydrator (I have a Presto 6301) tray so they don't fall through, temp about 125-130 for about 3 hrs. If you're in a humid area you'll need to dry them a bit more. If you chew a piece it should be a bit crunchy. When cool, I put in a canning jar with oxy absorber, label well and put in dark cool place. I'm currently using onion I dried 2 years ago and they are great


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

"temp about 125-130 for about 3 hrs. "

Lucky you. Must have low humidity.  It takes mine a good 10-12 hours at 135 degrees.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing and I don't have much humidity. I think it took at least 8 hours. My dehydrator has a fan too. It would be great to get them dry in 3 hours. 

I use a ton of dried onions so will be doing another ten or so pounds yet this summer.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I just made some cinnamon apples in my dehydrator today and it only took 4 hrs instead of the 8 that I thought it would take. I have an American Harvester and an off brand one that my dad gave me after my mom passed. They both have fans and took the same amount of time. The generic one just has an ON/OFF switch but the American Harvester has temps that you can pick. Has anyone done potatoes before???


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't. There is a series of videos I have bookmarked somewhere where the lady does potatoes. Am interested in that too. 

My dehydrators are an old ronco and a newer LEM. My LEM I have shields I can place on the shelves so small items don't fall thru.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Regarding jarred onions....can i suck the air out of the jar? and if i do do i still put an o2 absorber in the jar?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh don't on oil w on that sister. I dehydrate so don't use the 02 packets. I woke think you could suck the air out just fine though.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

You can suck the air out if you want to but it isn't necessary if they are fully dried. Plus it is a chore resealing the jar every time you open it to use some. Much easier to just drop a couple of absorbers in the jar but even they are needed if the onions are fully dried.

Potatoes - scrub, skins optional or peel, boil for 20 min or steam blanch, cool, sliced as thin as possible into citric acid soak (some prefer lemon juice), pat dry and put in single layer on drier trays, 130-135 for approx. 10-14 hours depending on dehydrator until crisp.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I put silica packs in with my dehydrated stuff and use my food saver to vacuum seal the jars. It helps when we get lots of humidity. I grind or chop the dried onion depending on what the recipe calls for. I have a morter and pestle to grind things like onion or garlic powder.


----------



## MrSmith (Jun 24, 2009)

FYI if you oven can dehydrated onions in mason jars at common prescribed time and temps they end up smelling/tasting like frenchs fried onions = yummy.
In the same batch I did green peppers' oven can, and they taste burnt, but onions are great.


----------



## mtnchild (Jul 3, 2016)

arrocks said:


> "temp about 125-130 for about 3 hrs. "
> 
> Lucky you. Must have low humidity.  It takes mine a good 10-12 hours at 135 degrees.


Yes, our humidity is very low, maybe 20% at the highest. I live in So Oregon at about 4000+ feet. The grate on my chopper is also about 1/4" so the pieces are small to begin with and when finished are not that much smaller, but crunch up very nicely! They have it at Walmart for (I think) about $15. It also chops bell peppers very well and any fruit or vegetable of medium hardness ... it has mushed any tomatoes I've tried. LOL


----------

